# Fichier mappage clavier PC.



## Soner (27 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous.

J'ai switché récemment pour un Mac mini. Je l'ai reçu à l'époque avec Panther, et je viens de recevoir il y a quelques jours Tiger pour seulement 17 euros, vu que j'ai commandé mon Mac aprés la mi-avril. A l'époque, j'avais trouvé un fichier qui permettait d'ajouter un mappage type clavier PC dans International. 

Je l'avais trouvé sur ce topic : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89169 
Hors désormais le lien vers le fichier est mort.

Le probléme c'est que j'ai installé Tiger au propre, et j'ai oublié de sauvegarder ce fichier.

Je me tourne donc vers vous. Si quelqu'un ici a ce fichier, il serait aimable de l'uploader ici.


En vous remerciant d'avance...


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 
de quel lien parles tu ?


----------



## Soner (27 Juin 2005)

Vers le bas de la page, il y a un poste d'un certain Kraken, avec le fichier en question attaché. mais le lien semble mort...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

Le lien marche, fais un alt-click dessus !


----------



## golf (27 Juin 2005)

Tu parles de cela : 



			
				kraken a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça sert à quoi que je me casse le $$$ ??
> 
> je viens de mettre le driver pour clavier de pc français sur ce topic du forum
> 
> ...



Le lien fonctionne toujours en téléchargement direct


----------



## Soner (27 Juin 2005)

Trés étrange, je me retrouve toujours avec fichier attachment.php, mais testé sur mon PC, j'obtiens bien le zip, enfin bref, merci de votre aide.


----------



## scassini (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai apporté quelques corrections à ce fichier de Layout entre autres parce que sur mon clavier Dell, le < et ² étaient inversés et qu'il me manquait l'antiquote " ` " très pratique pour faire du shell.
J'ai maintenant un clavier PC parfaitement pris en charge par le mini et c'est un régal.

Sylvain


----------



## behia (13 Février 2007)

Bonsoir à tous!

Très heureux de trouver le travail de Kraken,merci à lui,j'ai essayé alternativement le fichier xml et rsrc à glisser dans "keyboard leyouts" puis redemarage ect.

Mais dans "international" pour changer les préferences clavier,point de "français-PC",juste le français et français numérique hormis la floppée de langues étrangères.  

J'aimerais faire marcher mon clavier PC car mon clavier mac est fatigué. 

Je suis sous OSX panther,
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?

Par avance merci à tous!


----------

